# New Pit....



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been procrastinating about putting this on here: I got it finished back in August, and have gone through about five briskets, some yardbirds, and a good bit of sausage with it while I learn how it cooks. Built it from scratch over a year and a half when I got time to work on it, the only things on it I bought as-is was the springs and axle, wheels, coupler and jack, thermometers, lights, burner and propane bottle. Two floods later, here she is:

And yes, I just washed it down and it's still a little wet: quitcher whinin.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty dang impressive there Williams!...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I like it. Lots of different ways to cook. Awesome. Bet it makes a mean brisket!!! Congrats.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Briskets are getting better all the time as I learn the thing, I'm going to cook one this weekend that, if that trend continues, the rest of you guys can just quit trying; it'll have been done to perfection.

That was a long year and a half, my wife's eyeballs are just about healed up from her rolling them incessantly every time she came out and looked at the thing, I can actually put a tractor back in that part of the barn where I put it together, and the steel people are wondering if they did something to **** me off, since I'm not coming in there three times a week anymore..

I've got a pretty extensive ground-up build thread on another forum if anybody's interested, I don't want to link to another forum here, but I can PM it if anybody's interested.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

You done good. Lots of thought went into that build.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Please PM me your build thread,
so I can dream... well done sir!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

PM here also...Something I've been doing myself, but not to that extent...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

the hook said:


> PM here also...Something I've been doing myself, but not to that extent...


. This wasnâ€™t supposed to be â€œto that extentâ€ either.... it just got a life of its own as it started coming together and I looked at other builds..


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> . This wasnâ€™t supposed to be â€œto that extentâ€ either.... it just got a life of its own as it started coming together and I looked at other builds..


That's awesome. You've got some serious skill.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pit, I like the warming box.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice build


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


>


Wow ! Super nice! well thought out and executed. :cheers:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

What prep, primer and paint did you use?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice job there. Having built many pits I know what you mean about the steel people looking for you.
I also like your air vent on the firebox. I went to that style a few years back.
Congrats and keep up the cooking.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

RB II said:


> What prep, primer and paint did you use?


Just drove it across town to a sand blaster/painter, he painted it with a DTM Sherwin Williams high-heat on the â€œcooking surfacesâ€, and SW industrial enamel on the trailer itself.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Very well done and thought out build. 

What were the wife's thought as she bit into the brisket?


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Very Nice Pit. Job well done.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Briskets are getting better all the time as I learn the thing, I'm going to cook one this weekend that, if that trend continues, the rest of you guys can just quit trying; it'll have been done to perfection.
> 
> Donâ€™t worry. You will â€œUnintentionallyâ€ fark one up. And when you do it will be like it came outta right field.lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lunkerman said:


> Very well done and thought out build.
> 
> What were the wife's thought as she bit into the brisket?


She's been real good through it all, likes the brisket and everything. Once I got done with this, she just moved on to something else to roll her eyes at me over... I think more than anything she was just glad to get it done: much like myself.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Great Job!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice pit. I would like for the lid to be deeper on the charcoal grill so you can close it while cooking birds. Otherwise, very well designed.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Nice pit. I would like for the lid to be deeper on the charcoal grill so you can close it while cooking birds. Otherwise, very well designed.


Well, thatâ€™s not exactly the point, I built that as an â€œinterpretationâ€ of a grill that the Californians call a Santa Maria grill, and parts of which the Argentinians call a parilla. Neither of which has a top at all. The whole point is the wide range of grill height you can get out of it. The top is just protecting the grill from the weather and road mud, etc., and containing ash while on the road. If it wasnâ€™t on a trailer it wouldnâ€™t have a top at all. My original plan for this was a completely enclosed grill as well, but the more I studied different grills and such while putting this together I just liked the concept, and to be honest it works more like I was used to: Iâ€™ve been using an open grill for a decade now, I just like what it turns out better than my old â€œclose the lidâ€ days.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, thatâ€™s not exactly the point, I built that as an â€œinterpretationâ€ of a grill that the Californians call a Santa Maria grill, and parts of which the Argentinians call a parilla. Neither of which has a top at all. The whole point is the wide range of grill height you can get out of it. The top is just protecting the grill from the weather and road mud, etc., and containing ash while on the road. If it wasnâ€™t on a trailer it wouldnâ€™t have a top at all. My original plan for this was a completely enclosed grill as well, but the more I studied different grills and such while putting this together I just liked the concept, and to be honest it works more like I was used to: Iâ€™ve been using an open grill for a decade now, I just like what it turns out better than my old â€œclose the lidâ€ days.


I gotcha. I thought that was the design. I saw the thingy on the side so you can raise and lower the cooking grate.
I was thinking for my use, doing Competition cooks, I like to cook the bird in an enclosed charcoal grill at around 350 degrees. 
Otherwise you built a really nice rig!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty spiffy there fellow, a job well done!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Extremely well thought out. Best that I have ever seen.

Heck, you could run an entire restaurant kitchen out of that trailer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had a steak cooker like that on the Tejas Vaquero trail rides. It was about 8' long though. I like your setup... the one we used was too wide and 2nd and 3rd degree burns was the norm when flipping the steaks.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Can you pm me the link as well? Thanks

I've got a pretty extensive ground-up build thread on another forum if anybody's interested, I don't want to link to another forum here, but I can PM it if anybody's interested.[/QUOTE]


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## newbraunfelsraider (Oct 14, 2009)

Donate it to the Hill Country CCA.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

newbraunfelsraider said:


> Donate it to the Hill Country CCA.


I hope you donâ€™t get offended if I decline that one...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow!! I wish I had your skills!


----------

